# pourquoi les [censuré] sont parmis nous?

## px

Avant tout je precise que je parle de ma future société, je n'ai pas le droit de vous expliquer de quoi ca parle sur un forum internet mais le logiciel va etre en gpl  :Wink: 

Je suis tombé sur un gars dont la seule répartie est (je precise que je suppose qu'il doit encore etre en 1ere année d'Iut info) c'est que ca ne sert a rien, qu'il vaut mieux se baser sur les dlls d'opengl et de rester sous windows. J'ai essayer de lui expliquer la difference entre les extensions de fichier, la norme opengl avec les systemes comme direct3D, comme quoi une norme et une librarie n'etaient pas une simple extension etc.... Mais que voulez vous sortir d'une telle conversation? Dès que j'essayai de lui expliquer, il regardai la nana qui l'idolatrai literralement et il se prennait pour un dieu.

Je ne suis peut-etre qu'une sous classe en programmation mais je suis certain d'une chose: je ne suis pas le end user windows qui se prend pour un dieu parce qu'il a utilisé un delphi et reussi a faire une bibliotèque de livre  une fois dans sa vie (pour info c'est le premier tutor de delphi 6).

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une solution de repartie pour des gars qui ne comprennent pas ce que la gpl peut leur fournir dans la vie et qu'il faudrait qu'il comprennent un peut mieux la difference entre les monde microsoft windows et open source systems? Le gars a du decrouvrir comme les 3/4 des programmeurs le monde windows avec visual C++, sans connaitre pour autant les solutions linux avec les api en GPL qui pourtant arrive a un resultat similaire voir memee souvent meilleur????!

Merci d'avance pour des reponses, je ne suis surement pas en etat d'ecrire mais je vous dit: avoir affaire a quelqu'un d'aussi rebuté m'a foutu completement a l'ouest. Je suis issu du monde windows et c'est bien parce que j'ai cherché moi meme les autres solutions que j'ai reussi a decouvrir linux et tous les bienfaits du GPL. Comment expliquer a quelqu'un d'aussi rebuté que l'opensource est mieux que les systèmes propriétaires et qu'il vaut mieux se remettre en question plutot que de vehiculer une information qui n'a pas ete murement reflechie?

Bon aller moi je vais essayer de dormir bien que je vous dit qu'il a reussi a me flinguer?

Enfin je ne suis peut-etre plus critique mais plutot vraiment mauvaise langue, mais voir des connards qui ne savent meme pas se fairent une opinion par eux-meme et se laisser dicter leurs "profonds sentiments" par des sources exterieures ca me fout en boule grave! toutes les personnes que j'ai cotoyé sont passés au moins au dual boot, le seul inconveignant avec linux etant les jeux video. - mais ils ont compris que linux n'etait pas qu'un coté rebel  :Wink:  bon aller moi dodo, j'ai essayer d'exposer clairement mes sentiments bien que je suis sur que je n'ai pas reussi et qu'il y aura toujours des personnes plutot partisantes de windows. Vous auriez du voir la tete du gars quand je lui ai parlé d'api en gpl... Ca valait le coup d'oeil  :Smile:  enfin bref! moi dodo et je recommencerai seurement le thread quand j'aurais decuvé. @pluche et comme on dit par chez nous, on se telebonne on se fait une foufe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuF

bah déjà il y a une grande différence entre les utilisateurs linux et ceux de windows. En général ceux de linux, si ils utilisent cet OS c'est après un choix murement réfléchi. Je n'irai pas jusqu'a dire que ceux sous windows ne réfléchissent pas, mais au moins qu'ils n'ont pas essayés de le faire dans ce cas précis !

Après ton gars il est buté, bah laisse le, en général un gars buté, windows ou pas, y a pas grand chose à en tirer. 

Sinon tu peux lire sur le site www.gnu.org un peu tout sur la GPL, pourquoi elle existe, etc... intéressant pour avoir un point de départ et des arguments !

Il y aussi toutes les interventions de RMS (papier, télévisées, audio...) qui sont intéressantes et qui donnent souvent de bons arguments, là comme il est tard pour moi aussi je vais pas me lancer plus loin, je vais aussi attendre demain  :Wink: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Tu peux aussi peut être essayer de lui parler de tous les bons côtés de Windows (interface utilisateur agréable, installation simple de logiciels et matériels,...), pour lui montrer que tu n'es pas sectaire (enfin j'espère que tu ne l'es pas  :Smile: ) ; et ensuite de lui parler de ceux de Linux (accès aux sources, utilisation de logiciels puissants et configurables, nombreuses interfaces utilisateurs,...).

Ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer d'évangéliser les foules (y'a Stallman pour ça), mais simplement d'amener les gens à essayer cet OS alternatif et à se faire leur opinion par eux même.

Mon point de vue est que Windows est quand même beaucoup plus adapté à un utilisateur lambda, mais que tout développeur ou toute personne qui s'intéresse un peu à l'informatique se doit d'avoir essayé Linux au moins une fois.

----------

## spOOwn

tu peux toujours lui montrer quelque chiffres ou des faits sur le monde linux, comme le nombre croissant de serveurs sous linux , qui etaient avant sous windows... ce n'est pas pour rien qu'ils passent sous linux, donne-lui un article, ca le fera peut etre un peu plus réfléchir...

ou alors, pourquoi un géant comme IBM s'interressé autant au systeme GPL comme linux et investit autant d'argent(des milliards de dollars), ils ne font pas tout ca pour rien...

----------

## arlequin

Tout d'abord, je voudrais juste que tu me rendes un service px. NE te prends PAS la tête avec ce genre de personnes. Sans étaler ma vie, je suis un peu dans le même cas. Je fais des études dans l'infos, donc les personnes que je fréquente sont dans le même trip que ton vis-à-vis fou de Windows... si tu te commences à te prendre le chou pour un mec qui n'est pas capable de voir plus loin que le bout de son nez, laisse tomber: il ne vaut sûrement pas la peine qu'on s'attarde sur lui.

Vous allez rire, mais je connais une personne qui a découvert Linux à travers son job. Y a 6 mois je discutais avec lui et il me disait que Windows et les softs Mircosoft sont vraiment chouette... patati patata. Limite fanatique le mec. Y a pas 1 mois de ça, il a installé une Mandrake chez lui parce qu'il s'eclatait sous Linux au boulot... belle finalité. Comme quoi, y a que les imbéciles qui ne changent pas d'avis.

Je pense qu'à l'heure actuelle, il ne faut pas faire l'éloge de Linux, de Windows, de MacOS X... mais plutôt savoir ce que l'on attends de son ordianteur et porter ses choix en fonctions de ses besoins et de ses envies.

Mais pour ce qui est du développement, je maintiens quand même qu'il n'ya que Linux qui tienne la route... m'enfin, c'est un avis perso   :Wink: 

Enfin voilà... tout ça pour dire que j'ai lu attentivement ce que tu as écrit et que quelque part j'ai été touché... lol, marrant non ?

Courage px... nous sommes cernés par les cons... mais on survivra !!

----------

## ganjo

jaime pas trop se genre de discution :"untel est mieu car ceci"

perso je suis entirement sous linux chez moi, pour 2 raisons : je suis devenu honete (je pirate plus mes logiciels  :Wink:  ), jadore l'esprit.

Par contre je conçois tout a fait qu'on puisse aimer voir preferer win : plus uniforme (pas 3 systeme de composants), un kernel un peu mieu (a mon gout, je trouve le kernel linux un peu vieillisant, je lui prefere dailleurs BSD), et un systeme de dev qui peut etre pratique (les composants COM, jadore) et surtout win est generalement plus reactif niveau nouvelles techno que nos logiciels libre adoré : gestion des nouveaux periph...

Je pense que win attire surtout par se coté uniforme : toutes les machines win se ressemble, sous lin, un utilisateur lambda se trouvera un peu perdu si lui a installer gnome chez lui, se retrouve sous fluxbox au travail, et sous kde quand il surfe sur le net de chez son meilleur pote (cest un exemple). Et enfin, peu d'applis "desktop" sous lin atteignent le niveau des équivalents propriétaires.

Bref on prefere ou pas, je trouve triste que dans un camp comme dans l'autre on trouve des personnes aussi buté que celle que tu as rencontré, surtout si il est dans l'informatique. Peut-etre devrait tu lui monter les avantages du term comparer a explorer ou au "shell" windows, ou bien que tout se quil adore sous win est largement faisable sous lin, la simplicité du systeme pour developper, ou encore le nombreux choix des api (que se soit pour faire une appli graphique, le traitement video...)

<joke>Mais dis moi, cest le mec qui t'a enervé, ou le fait quil se tapait une belle pouf  :Wink:  </joke>

----------

## groutchopok

euh...petits détails  (je sais je suis chiant  :Laughing: )

-kernel un peu mieux? sous windows on est pas prêt de voir ça. quoiqu'XP commence à devenir stable. pour les gens lambda qu'en ont marre des ecrans bleus c pas trop trop mal. (pensons à eux un peu les pauvres)

-kernel Linux vieillissant? Linux est plus jeune que BSD. et oui les première version de BSD remonte à + de 20 ans. mais c vrai que la conception est plutot différente et on peut apprécier le MMU par exemple de NetBSD qui n'a pas d'égale! Et les BSD marchent bien sur (à peu près) TOUTES les plate forme ce qui n'est pas le cas de Linux. (allez y :  comparez Linux et NetBSD sur une station Sparc.). Mais là encore ces avantages viennet du fait que BSD est un concept plus ancien. ptet que linux dépassera les BSD un jour, qui sait!

-win réactif aux niveau périfs? ben quand on créer un produit (carte son, carte controleur, ...) on va forcément essayer de viser le plus grand marché possible. non? donc là en l'occurence on va viser le marché windows puisque celui-ci a le monopole (ou presque).

Donc le jour où  :Wink:  Linux deviendra LE marché le plus important, vous pouvez être sûr que les drivers seront tout frais en premier pour lui et pour les autres ça attendra...

C la loi du marché.

perso j'utilise Linnux à 90%. le reste étant voué à faire de la zic sus zindoz. mais si je pouvais fair aussi bien sous linux je me priverais pas.

Sinon je vois pas l'interet de vouloir démocratiser Linux à tout va. Windows c bien dans le sens où ça fait vivre pas mal de monde en France et ailleurs. 

pour ce qui est de discuter des avantages des uns et des autres avec des personnes butés...mieux vaut se dire que la personne en question est nulle et misérable face à nous et donc que son minable avis ne compte pas!   :Laughing: 

bon c pas pour être extremiste mais sinon je rejoins Arlequin. si y a des cons contents de leur sorts ben qu'il le reste et ne nous bouffons pas la santé avec ces gens là.

mais moi perso je serais partial. (pour Linux et les BSD libre...   :Wink:   )

----------

## ganjo

Pour la comparaison entre kernel je parlais niveau fonctionalités : rajout d'appel sys dans des modules, kernel interuptible... chose que linux ne sait pas faire (peut etre a raison).

Pour la reactivité aux periphs, je ne voulais meme pas parler des drivers, mais du support d'une techno (par exemple l'usb en general, le firewire en general... quoique pour anecdote, il faut savoir que le premier support usb est apparu dans... BSD). Un support corect des periph video est apparu il n'y a que peu de temps (v4l), et il devient (a mon gout) vraiment bon qu'a partir de sa seconde mouture.

Je voulais juste dire quil est idiot de critiquer un OS pour telle ou telle raison, chaqu'un d'eux a ses avantages et ses inconvenients, et il ne faut pas negliger les OS dit "alternatif" que ca soit linux, BSD mais encore zeta, AtheOS, QNX ou meme palmOS... tous sont loin de la perfection, mais aucun n'est inutile et je vois mal win ou lin faire le travail de QNX par exemple...

Bref tout ça pour dire que je trouve ce genre de discution sterile....

----------

## groutchopok

oui c vrai.   :Laughing: 

en soit ce genre de conversation est stérile. mais c quand même enervant de voir à quel point certaine personne peuvent être butée et idiote sur cette question. et je dois dire que je rencontre souvent ce genre de situation surtout quand ces des personnes qui ont "soi-disant" plsu d'experience dans le metier, qui en ont déjà vu d'autres...et qui te sortent que linux c de la merde.

alors à ces gens là j'aimerais leur dire UNE chose: "la peur du changement vous rend con? mesdames/messieurs : vous êtes obsolètes!"

allez Px :  déprime pas, dis toi que tu est au dessus de ces gens là dans tout les sens du terme!   :Wink: 

end of ze story

----------

## DuF

amha toute discussion est utile, après elles peuvent être stériles si les participants sont butés !

Pour le coup du noyau windows et de ces fonctionnalités, ce n'est peut être pas sans doute pour rien que cela n'est pas possible et que le noyau linux est "en rêgle générale" plus stable que le noyau windows.

Pour le support des technos il y en a peu qui ne soient pas supportés par le noyau 2.5. Rien n'empêchant d'utiliser 2 noyaux en même temps. Certes cela complique la tâche mais c'est la politique de développement du noyau linux en générale. Le support des periphs vidéos c'est comme le reste, des specs techniques à respecter et des outils pour les utiliser.

Y a quoi qui marche sous windows qui ne marche pas sous linux ?

----------

## ganjo

 *Quote:*   

>  toute discussion est utile, après elles peuvent être stériles si les participants sont butés ! 

 

evidement

je voulais juste parler de critiquer un OS pour telle ou telle raison, je trouve ça sterile, car la critique n'est pas constructive, je trouverai plus utile de reflechir sur le pourquoi de la non integration de telle fonctionalité dans l'OS.

Pour le support des periph videos, cest fait depuis longtemps, je parlais juste d'une api corecte.

Pour les fonctionalités qui different entre kernel win et lin, je ne sais pas pkoi elles sont implémentés d'un coté et pas de l'autre, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit juste pour des raisons de stabilités. Mais vu qu'on critique mon exemple, il existe également des exemples inverses de fonctions integrés a lin et pas a win, notament tux (dont je trouve l'utilité discutable), user-mode linux (qui faut vraiment que j'essaye, ca a l'air d'une idée grandiose), du genial open-mosix, ou encore du soft-raid (jamais essayé), ou meme dans un autre genre de shorewall ou des grtools. En dehors du kernel on peu également noté le support multi-ecran de X largement superieur a tout se qu'on trouve sous win.

Pour se qui marche sous win et pas sur mon lin, je n'ai actuellement comme exemple que l'utilisation de l'udf sur mon graveur dvd, mais bon cest en passe d'arriver (enfin j'espere  :Wink:  ).

Enfin ne croit pas que je defende l'un mais pas l'autre, je disais juste que les OS sont différents, et qu'il serait domage de ne pas se pencher sur les avantages de chacuns. Bref chacun ses gouts

----------

## DuF

le support de l'UDF existe déjà dans le noyau 2.4 non ? Ou alors je n'ai pas compris ce que tu as voulu dire.

Ensuite je voulais parler des discussions sur les OS, j'aurai du être plus précis. Elles sont toutes utiles. AMHA même si les OS sont différents il ne fait aucun doute que GNU/Linux est supérieur à Windows (gros troll, mais je voulais le dire qd même  :Wink:  ).

Plaisanterie mise à part, le seul avantage pour Windows c'est d'être répandu partout et que tout le monde le connait, car même aujourd'hui, avoir un PC c'est avoir windows. Si les gens ne connaissaient pas windows et si ils devaient choisir entre les deux ils choisiraient à 80% Linux. Les 20% restants sont les gamers qui peuvent pas s'empêcher de jouer à tout ce qui sort en w4r3z.

Je ne connais pas beaucoup de personnes (que soit pour une utilisation personnelle ou professionnelle) qui ont choisis Windows par choix, mais parce qu'il se trouve être un standard de fait. 

Si on demande aux personnes qui connaissent réellement (c'est important, je parle pas de la personne qui a mis un dual-boot pour voir à quoi ressemble linux) les systèmes Linux et Windows lequel elles préfèrent, je pense que plus de la moitié dira Linux. Je connais peu de personnes qui connaissent Linux et Windows qui préfèrent Windows.

Donc critiquer un OS est utile, ne serait-ce que pour montrer aux "autres" leur erreur ou leur ignorance.

NB : j'y suis peut être allez un peu fort envers les utilisateurs de windows, mais étant issu d'une filière informatique, j'en ai marre d'en voir se dire informaticien alors qu'ils passent leur temps à cliquer sous windows et dès qu'il y a un souci ils sont perdus.... Bon j'en connait aussi qui maitrisent, mais bon c'est tellement faible.

----------

## edomaur

Tu peux commencer par lui poser la question suivante : "Bon, ok pour les DLL, mais est-ce que tu sais comment ça marche une DLL ? Parce que si tu dois en écrire une, et ça arrivera, t'a meilleur temps d'être préparé..."

----------

## ganjo

 *DuF wrote:*   

> le support de l'UDF existe déjà dans le noyau 2.4 non ? Ou alors je n'ai pas compris ce que tu as voulu dire.
> 
> Ensuite je voulais parler des discussions sur les OS, j'aurai du être plus précis. Elles sont toutes utiles. AMHA même si les OS sont différents il ne fait aucun doute que GNU/Linux est supérieur à Windows (gros troll, mais je voulais le dire qd même  ).
> 
> Plaisanterie mise à part, le seul avantage pour Windows c'est d'être répandu partout et que tout le monde le connait, car même aujourd'hui, avoir un PC c'est avoir windows. Si les gens ne connaissaient pas windows et si ils devaient choisir entre les deux ils choisiraient à 80% Linux. Les 20% restants sont les gamers qui peuvent pas s'empêcher de jouer à tout ce qui sort en w4r3z.
> ...

 

Pour l'udf, il est tres bien gere en lecture dans le 2.4, mais la je te parle du cas particulier de l'udf en ecriture sur mon graveur dvd... ca passe pas, meme avec les dernier 2.5... si quelqu'un y est arrive, jsuis preneur...

Pour win, si je pense qu'il y a un avantage, en tout cas au niveau du developpeur, cest son cote uniforme.

Par exemple les composants COM... on a 3 equivalents sous linux, non compatibles entre eux, et sous utilises (sauf peut etre pour kde), mais on est encore loin du nombre de composants qu'offre win. D'un autre cote on trouve suffiisement de lib sous lin pour compenser, mais je trouve le sys de composant plus propre.

Niveau utilisateur, cf mon commentaire plus haut.

Je trouve pas lin mieu que win, ni l'inverse, ce sont juste 2 sys differents, chacun avec avantages et inconvenients. Win reste superieur a lin dans de nombreux domaine et inversement.

Win a a mon gout le defaut de ne pas laisser le choix : on est oblige de se taper cette interface graphique (que perso jaime pas), pas de console possible (cmd netant pas reellement utilisable en temps que tel , pas doutil de dev par defaut (ca me parait un minimum pour tout systeme informatique)...

----------

## px

Bon je precise que j'avais 4 grammes dans chaque oeil quand j'ai eut la conversation et que je n'ai pas eut le courrage d'argumenter : )

J'aurais du lui sortir: "bon oki essaye de faire une appli multimedia sous windows et sors moi la facture de tout ce que tu as besoin pour y arriver... (gros ricanement) tu as besoin de quoi? un visual studio? un delphi? quelques composants que tu va trouver sur un tony's? oh c'est du shareware... etc... Prend voir sous linux, un gcc, les gstreamer et roulez ma poule c'est du gpl..."

ce qui m'a facher c'est que le gars ne devait avoir deja programmé qu'un hello world avec bcc et qui a sorti DLL hors contexte. Je lui parlais de linux et lui il me sors DLL  :Wink:  rien a voir en fait. Mais je ne m'en fait pas, je suis un peu extremiste revolutionnaire quand j'ai trop picolé mais généralement je fais un gros sourire et oui-oui de la tête.

Je n'ai rien contre windows, je l'utilise de temps en temps car j'ai pas reussi a faire marcher reason sous wine et de temps en temps y'a de bons jeux qui sortent et qui ne passent pas sous wine.

Pour les perifs, c'est simple, si vous utilisez linux essayez de choisir des perifs qui marchent dessus. Peut-etre que des constructeurs prendrons conscience qu'ils perdent une part du marché qui commence a ne plus être négligeable. En plus ca evite de se compliquer la vie.

Aller pour finir, pour les utilisateurs lambda. S'ils ne devait pas faire tourner fifa pour le petit dernier de la famille, mais juste utiliser un office pour gerer les comptes, il prefererait surement utiliser une mandrake ou une redhat avec un openoffice plutot que de payer le paquage complet windows + ms office, mais il y a un tel marketing derriere qui joue que ca ne viendrait pas a l'idée des personnes qu'il y a une solution alternative.

En tout cas ce qui est clair c'est qu'il faut en parler autour, meme si l'autre est rebuté, comme disait arlequin, nimporte qui peut s'y mettre seulement quand il le veut bien ou par obligation de travail. C'est comme les patchs pour arreter de fumer  :Smile:  faut être motivé et faire la demarche par soi-même.

----------

## DuF

de toute façon fifa c'est pas top, le meilleur jeu de foot (et le seul réellement qui vaille la peine) c'est PES2 ou WE6FE (c'est pareil si on peut dire) et ça se trouve sur PS2 ou GC  :Smile: 

Il y a de très bonnes applis sons sous linux, mais bon il faut se détacher de ses habitudes et accepter quelques compromis, voir se remettre en cause, mais d'après un pote elles valent le coup d'être utilisées (me semble qu'il y a un thread là dessus, sur des applis comme rosegarden, hydrogen, muse, brahms...), mais bon perso je ne suis pas musicien donc je ne peux pas donner mon point de vue perso !

----------

## px

j'en ai testé des softs que se soit sous windows ou linux. Si jamais tu retourne sous windows pour une raison et que tu as une bonne connection, prend la demo de reason... C'est de la tuerie totale comme soft. Faut penser a essayer la touche TAB dans le soft, d'un coup on se prend une grosse claque dans la gueule : ) mais dans toute la série de soft sous linux j'ai du en louper de bon... si tu peux avoir la liste qu'il utilise ou qu'il trouve que c'est d'un bon niveau, ca pourrait me permettre de completement virer mon windows. 

 :Laughing:  =>http://openstuff.net/index.py/static/page/film_gnous

----------

## DuF

Comme j'ai dit je ne suis pas musicien, mais on m'a renvoyé cette url là : http://linux-sound.org/

Sinon dans les noms que j'ai cité, a priori y a déjà des bons trucs, après faut tester et donner le temps à l'appli de se dévoiler, ne pas chercher à avoir la même fonctionnalité que reason, mais chercher à arriver au même résultat !

----------

## ganjo

 *Quote:*   

> Mais je ne m'en fait pas, je suis un peu extremiste revolutionnaire quand j'ai trop picolé

 

Ben merde alors, faudra quon se recontre, jai egalement le meme prob  :Wink: 

----------

## px

Y'a pas de prob, je suis toujours prêt a faire des linux party au café  :Wink: 

----------

## px

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Comme j'ai dit je ne suis pas musicien, mais on m'a renvoyé cette url là : http://linux-sound.org/
> 
> Sinon dans les noms que j'ai cité, a priori y a déjà des bons trucs, après faut tester et donner le temps à l'appli de se dévoiler, ne pas chercher à avoir la même fonctionnalité que reason, mais chercher à arriver au même résultat !

 

on va emerger qq trucs alors  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

tu risques peut être de devoir créer quelques ebuilds  :Wink: 

----------

